# Planning to move to Dubai - Finance job



## crash123

Have been following this forum since a couple of weeks and most of my queries have been solved..
Anyway, I intend to shift my base to Dubai and wanted to know your thoughts on the same
I've done my Bachelors in accounting and finance, am a CFP (Certified Financial Planner) and currently pursuing CIIA (Certified International Investment Analyst)
Have 26 months of experience as a research analyst at one of the BIG 4 investment banks, 16 months of experience in a small financial advisory firm as a financial advisor. So have over 3.5 yrs + of experience

What would be the salary I could expect if I come to Dubai on a visit visa and apply for a finance job. I applied to a couple of online job portals and I got a call from a couple of recruitment agencies but due to my location, the companies din't show any interest. Infact the recruitment companies openly told me that inorder to increase my chances, I shd come to Dubai. The economic situation is not so great at the moment but if at all I get a job, what salary should I expect/ask for

Do reply to this one
Cheerz


----------



## klaus3974

crash123 said:


> Have been following this forum since a couple of weeks and most of my queries have been solved..
> Anyway, I intend to shift my base to Dubai and wanted to know your thoughts on the same
> I've done my Bachelors in accounting and finance, am a CFP (Certified Financial Planner) and currently pursuing CIIA (Certified International Investment Analyst)
> Have 26 months of experience as a research analyst at one of the BIG 4 investment banks, 16 months of experience in a small financial advisory firm as a financial advisor. So have over 3.5 yrs + of experience
> 
> What would be the salary I could expect if I come to Dubai on a visit visa and apply for a finance job. I applied to a couple of online job portals and I got a call from a couple of recruitment agencies but due to my location, the companies din't show any interest. Infact the recruitment companies openly told me that inorder to increase my chances, I shd come to Dubai. The economic situation is not so great at the moment but if at all I get a job, what salary should I expect/ask for
> 
> Do reply to this one
> Cheerz


Do not believe a word of what recruitment companies say. My wife has been in Dubai looking for a job and in the last 7 months and after 200 CV sent, she got two interviews so far and no job. The time where you were landing in the airport and getting a job in one week are long gone.


----------



## crash123

Hey.. thnx for ur reply klaus.. yes, the situation is not that great but I'd still like to give it a try. I just wanted to know what salary would be enough if I Wwere to go there alone.. considering I have a 1BHK flast in Bur Dubai
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

Practically all IFA positions are self-employed/commission only and experience matters as well as qualifications as this is not an easy market. To be honest 16 months of advising in a 'soft' environment realistically not enough. I have seen far too many people come here full of enthusiasm only to have to return home 6 months later as they just couldn't cut it. Which country's CFP do you have & how old are you?

-


----------



## crash123

Hi Elphaba
Well I've done my CFP from India and am 24.
The 16 months experience that I mentioned is in a company that was co-founded by me. I'm earning well right now but would like to start my own financial consultancy firm 5-6 years down the line since currently I can't risk my capital to expand my operations. I'm open to any kind of tier-1 level finance job which includes investment banking, equity research, research analyst at private equity and financial advisory as long as it pays well. Investment banking jobs would be quite difficult to look for in Dubai at this stage though

Your thoughts??


----------



## rsinner

crash123 said:


> Hi Elphaba
> Well I've done my CFP from India and am 24.
> The 16 months experience that I mentioned is in a company that was co-founded by me. I'm earning well right now but would like to start my own financial consultancy firm 5-6 years down the line since currently I can't risk my capital to expand my operations. I'm open to any kind of tier-1 level finance job which includes investment banking, equity research, research analyst at private equity and financial advisory as long as it pays well. Investment banking jobs would be quite difficult to look for in Dubai at this stage though
> 
> Your thoughts??


I would imagine that someone with your experience (and nationality - unfortunately it matters in Dubai) could get you a salary of 15-20K per month (incl. acco) . Its not a fortune, but its not bad either and you can live comfortably (well most ppl on this forum get VP/CEO level salaries so their view on comfort will be different) and assuming you are single

In terms of applying, try to apply through friends/contacts etc. This can be done remotely. However, as an Indian (I am assuming you are an Indian passport holder) be aware that you might not get more than a month's visa at a time.


----------



## crash123

rsinner said:


> I would imagine that someone with your experience (and nationality - unfortunately it matters in Dubai) could get you a salary of 15-20K per month (incl. acco) . Its not a fortune, but its not bad either and you can live comfortably (well most ppl on this forum get VP/CEO level salaries so their view on comfort will be different) and assuming you are single
> 
> In terms of applying, try to apply through friends/contacts etc. This can be done remotely. However, as an Indian (I am assuming you are an Indian passport holder) be aware that you might not get more than a month's visa at a time.


@rsinner - thnx for ur 2 cents.. pretty valuable.. I too was expecting around 15-20K.. for a single person I think its enough (if i get acc as well),, getting a visa is not a prob.. my sister resides in there so getting a 3 months visit visa is not a prob. I too was born and brought up in Dubai and shifted to India in 2003 for higher studies. My only worry is whether I'd be able to find a job in these 90 days.. thnx again for your response

@Elphaba - I went thru ur linkedin profile and its interesting what u're doin.. I'd like to know more about the same. also howz the situation as far as IBs in dubai are concerned.. are they hiring or the recession effect is still there??


----------



## Shopping For Finance

*Online Shopping For Finance*

Finance jobs are rarely as easy to get as anyone suggests. You normally have to work very hard getting your CV out to pretty much everywhere or go it alone. Self-employment has its ups and downs, but it can be the better performer longer term. You can work as hard as you want to and when you find the combination of what you love doing and what suits you best then the sky's the limit! I've never regretted becoming self-employed and although I've had ups and downs, I've generally had bigger ups than downs, so I'm progressing upwards overall.


----------



## nat_c

Shopping For Finance said:


> Finance jobs are rarely as easy to get as anyone suggests. You normally have to work very hard getting your CV out to pretty much everywhere or go it alone. Self-employment has its ups and downs, but it can be the better performer longer term. You can work as hard as you want to and when you find the combination of what you love doing and what suits you best then the sky's the limit! I've never regretted becoming self-employed and although I've had ups and downs, I've generally had bigger ups than downs, so I'm progressing upwards overall.


I currently work for one of the top 4 banks in the UK and will be coming over next weekend for an interview to look at transferring across. I'm 25 and have 3.5 years experience with this bank looking to come over in the Financial Planning arena, having all my financial planning certificates and my diploma. I've been told the salary will be around 20-21k dhs per month which includes accommodation.

My partner doesn't have a job yet but is working on contacts as he works in a different field to me. 

My main concern is about living as I know it's illegal to live together if yo uaren't married. I've heard they are totally cracking down on this by doing 'raids' on apartments. Are there any ways round this other than to get married? Are you allowed to flat share with someone of the opposite sex if you are not 'together'??

Really don't want to get a hefty fine, jail or deportation, but also don't want to live apart and have to pay for 2 rents!


----------



## Elphaba

nat_c said:


> I currently work for one of the top 4 banks in the UK and will be coming over next weekend for an interview to look at transferring across. I'm 25 and have 3.5 years experience with this bank looking to come over in the Financial Planning arena, having all my financial planning certificates and my diploma. I've been told the salary will be around 20-21k dhs per month which includes accommodation.
> 
> My partner doesn't have a job yet but is working on contacts as he works in a different field to me.
> 
> My main concern is about living as I know it's illegal to live together if yo uaren't married. I've heard they are totally cracking down on this by doing 'raids' on apartments. Are there any ways round this other than to get married? Are you allowed to flat share with someone of the opposite sex if you are not 'together'??
> 
> Really don't want to get a hefty fine, jail or deportation, but also don't want to live apart and have to pay for 2 rents!


There is no way around the cohabilting law. It is illegal to live with someone of the opposite sex unless married or related. Many people do this and have been OK, but yes we are hearing stories of a crack down.

-


----------



## barryob

I have arrived over to Dubai a few months back and all my mates and friends(Teachers and QS's) are all sharing apartments boys and girls mixed. No one seems bothered and the authorities don't seem bothered from what I can see either!


----------

